#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Λεβητοστάσιο σε πιλοτή

## TNS

καλησπέρα σας,
ήθελα να ρωτήσω να είναι εφικτό βάσει του 71/88 να γίνει λεβητοστάσιο (ισχύς>50kw) σε χώρο πυλωτής και μάλιστα μεσοτοιχία με το κλιμ/σιο αλλά και την έξοδο του κτιρίου

σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

§3.3 άρθρου 5 Π.Δ.71/88.
Επικίνδυνοι χώροι σύμφωνα με την §3.2.5 των Γενικών Διατάξεων (*λεβητοστάσια*, αποθήκες καυσίμων κ.λπ.), πρέπει να αποτελούν ξεχωριστό πυροδιαμέρισμα ανεξάρτητα από το εμβαδόν τους και *να μην τοποθετούνται από κάτω ή σε άμεση γειτονία με τις εξόδους των κτιρίων*.

----------

